# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Jaar gestopt, nog steeds weinig ongesteld

## amanda122

ik ben al een jaar gestopt, en mijn menstuatie is nog steeds heel erg weinig. soms nog niet eens een dag.

----------


## Agnes574

Een jaar gestopt mét???
De pil??

----------


## amanda122

Ja met de pil bedoel ik

----------

